# Key Post: Holiday Alone



## MissRibena (25 May 2004)

I feel like a right billy-no-mates with this post       I really fancy a week in the sun - just chilling and catching up on my reading and going for walks either now or early Sept (can't cope with the white-hot heat in mid-summer).  However, between exams, holiday restrictions, boyfriends, weddings and one thing or another I can't seem to find anyone to go too.  Would I be mad to go alone?  Would my being female making it even madder?

I've no problem travelling alone; have done plenty of it for business and pleasure but these trips have always been action-packed. I really enjoyed having the freedom to suit myself and was too busy to notice that I was alone.  But sun holidays are different - on the one hand there's the vision of myself miserable in a grotty apartment at night with nowhere to go and on the other there's me who is delighted with my independence.

As usual, money is tight, so I was wondering about getting a last minute trip or just turning up at the airport.

Would love to hear from anyone who has experience of holidaying alone and/or last-minute deals.

Thanks
Rebecca


----------



## Tony Soprano (25 May 2004)

*Holiday Alone*

If money is tight don't bother stay at home.


----------



## stobear (25 May 2004)

*Re: Holiday Alone*

Rebecca, personally I dont think it'll be the same going on hols alone. I can understand the independence side of it, but shouldn't it be a fun filled time , party on down and all that? I would take Tonys suggestion and find somewhere local for a long weekend and catch up on reading there or wait for someone to become available. There are a number of things to consider also if you are on your tod, personal security, timeshare people would might pounch with the wrong intentions etc. illness (food poisining or something like that) and not having someone to look after you?


----------



## rainyday (25 May 2004)

*Re: Holiday Alone*

A single female friend of mine went to Provincetown on Cape Cod (near Boston) which happens to be the gay holiday centre for the east coast. She found that allowed her to enjoy her solitude without being hit on by barflys all the time.


----------



## ajapale (25 May 2004)

*Re: Holiday Alone*

Tony,



> If money is tight, don't bother, stay at home!



I stayed at home for the last few years and ended up paying more that I would if I had gone on a cheap package holiday.

ajapale


----------



## Dunners (25 May 2004)

*It's a great idea*

MissRibena
Have done this myself - yoga holiday in Greece which was absolutely fantastic - very relaxing and chilled out but not the cheapest...
Couple of my mates have also used www.gohop.ie or www.ebookers to get last-minute packages to Lanzarote which is probably one of the nicest places to go it alone.

You can relax on the beach or by the pool all day and chill out in your hotel/apartment restaurant/bar in the early evening.  The opportunity is there to meet people if you want, and if you don't, then bring plenty of good books!

Enjoy


----------



## MissRibena (25 May 2004)

*Re: Holiday Alone*

Ajapale

That's it exactly - I love Ireland but it costs a fortune by comparison to the run-of-the-mill sun desinations.  And then there's the sun issue!  Also, I know this might sound like a bit of a contradiction and maybe it's because I do spread my wings around the country quite a bit anyway, but it never feels like a "proper holiday" in Ireland.  

As for the personal security aspect; well I try not to let that worry me to the extent it stops me doing something I want to.  I take the usual precautions.  I'm sure if I considered every possibility, I'd probably never go anywhere.  I manage ok when I tour around cities on my own and work never seem to volunteer to send a bodyguard with me on junkets.  

Thanks for the CapeCod trip idea rainyday - it sounds just like what I'm after (apart from the gay bit and how far away it is).

Rebecca


----------



## Eddie (25 May 2004)

*Lisbon*

Lisbon might be worth a shot as its only a short flight away and its got plenty to see as well as nice beachs only a 20 minute train drive away.Either stay in the city and visit the beaches in Cascais/Estoril or vice versa.I had a nice solo trip there a few years.
Estertit (north of Barcelona) is also a very relaxing place, no lager louts and very civilized.Lots of lovely restaurants and a great beach.Often good late deals available for there, we got 2 weeks for 299 there last year.


----------



## mobile30 (26 May 2004)

*Re: spa break*

Am going to Slovenia next week and have done a fair bit of research on it.  It's reasonably cheap to get to as long as you don't mind a stop off in Stansted.  We're planning on spending about 3 days in a thermal spa there but if I were going alone I would probably spend a week in one- they offer a huge variety of "wellness programmes" and seem very reasonably priced with lots of variety accommodation wise.


----------



## Man Solo (26 May 2004)

Rebecca

I considered going it alone once or twice, for the same reasons you give, but never got around to it in the end.

Having been on a few sun holidays with herself and/or mates, I ended up bottling the lone option.  Mainly, felt that your average sightseeing and other holiday activities could be fairly bleak affairs unless you're sharing the experience (IMHO).  Exotic castles and shark diving etc are well and good, but far better shared with your nearest and dearest.

Having said that, I did regret sticking around, or opting for the short country break.  Not the same at all.  If I had to make the choice again, I would not hesitate for the solo trip.  Always fancied crossing the US on an Amtrak train!

M.


----------



## Bought the tshirt (26 May 2004)

*holiday*

I travel alone a lot. Main gripe: all the last minute bargains are pps rates and if you are alone you end up either ineligible or else paying such a big single supplement that it's expensive. For a hassle free sun holiday, I often use club med. It looks more expensive than quoted rates for some packages but is genuinely all inclusive and you can do lots of activities and eat well, including wine or beer at meals. There is usually entertainment of some sort in evening, its not always my thing, but if I feel like staying out late I can and the atmosphere is pretty safe. Also sports lessons included free if you feel like being active, but no obligation if you feel like being a vegetable for the day. I have tried other packages but found myself at a loose end too much. BTW i think the travel companies are losing a big market by ignoring at best or abusing at worst the single customer. More people are single now and we are not all going to crawl under a rock every summer when holiday time comes around!


----------



## MissRibena (26 May 2004)

*Re: holiday*

Thanks everyone

Feeling way more positive now!!  Thanks for all the great suggestions

Really like the idea of the Croatian spa holiday - have heard so many good reports about Croatia and the spa bit would make it a real treat.  Would you have any particular websites/ contact no.s that would you found helpful?  

Lisbon and Barcelona have been on my must-see list for ages.  Combining them with the beach is a fantastic idea.

I'm going to check out the ClubMed bit too; I don't know very much about them at all.  Sounds like it could be up my alley too.  Bought the tshirt, did you find that there many other single people there when you arrived?  

So many holidays, so few days off !!


----------



## sluice44 (27 May 2004)

*Re: holiday*

I'm open to correction but I think there's a European football competition in Portugal this summer so prices might be high. Lisbon sounds good though...

Apparently the same thing has happened in Greece for the Olympics.

Sluice


----------



## sueellen (27 Dec 2004)

*Some other posts*

*smree
Registered User
Holiday Alone*

Hi

I'm thinking of heading off on holiday alone this year and would welcome any suggestions on good/safe/reasonably priced places to go

Thanks 

*daltonr
Moderator
Re: Holiday Alone*

Depends on what you're into.

Are you a sun lover? Don't care if there's nothing to see/do as long as there's a beach?

Are you into Museums, Galleries, Monuments etc?

Are you into City life, theaters, shopping?

I spent a month travelling down the East coast of the States on a train on my own, it was fantastic. Of course back I managed to get a ticket that gave me unlimited travel for about $200, no sure if you can do the same today. Last year it cost me almost as much just to get from DC to NYC and back.

The East Coast is good if you hit Boston, New York, DC and Florida. You'll get a bit of everything.

-Rd

*Laoise
holidays*

You can do the same sort of train holiday in Europe with an Interrail ticket (you don't have to be a student anymore). Great freedom when you're holidaying alone and you can have the best of all worlds - spend some time in a city of your choice & then go on to a beach location for a few days to recover & then .....
Have many happy memories of Interrailling as a student !

Try the Lonely PLanet web page for some great ideas on places to go

Bon Voyage

Laoise 

*N0elC
Frequent poster
Re: holidays*

Try Explore Worldwide or Exodus for small group travel. I went to Cuba with Explore last year, which was excellent, and about half the group of 14 were travelling alone.

*mudahawn
Registered User
travel companion*

I am male, in my early fifties. retired, I like to travel far and wide. Only trouble is its not much fun on your own,I would like to contact potential travel partner, female or male apart from here where do I start to look?.replies please from potential companions or with any info that might help, eg.sites etc. 

*MissRibena
Frequent poster
Companions*

Hi mudahawn

There was an organisation on Marian Finucane a couple of months back that matched people up on the basis of where they wanted to go and when etc from a database. They had a website and I've googled for it but can't find it. I checked Marian's webpage too but nothing doing. Maybe someone esle heard it and could pass on the info?

Good luck
Rebecca 

*cobalt
Frequent poster
organisation*

The group on [broken link removed]  (see halfway down page) was People Alone Travelling Together (PATT) 


> Contact Details for The P.A.T.T. (People Alone Travelling Together) Club
> Phone: 0818 303132 / 074 9124905
> email: info@pattclub.ie
> [broken link removed] (available after 01 July, 04)



But the website doesn't seem to be live yet. 

*mudahawn
Registered User
Re: travel companion*

Thank you both I found the club you mentioned, thank you both. Its address is [broken link removed] its good but its commercial, I was hoping for something more casual, and thought I might get a reply from a kindred spirit. thanks again I am still hoping. 

*cardigan
Thorntree*

Hi Mudahawn

Try postin on thorntree.lonelyplanet.com/ for someone with the same interests, this is a brilliant site and constantly has people looking for travelling companions...you never know.


----------



## colc1 (9 Jan 2007)

HI guys if any of you are or anyone else is still looking for travel companions I am planning to take a career break at some stage this year and looking to possibly find a kindred spirit so to speak.  I am male and 29 and I dont mind if you're male or female.  Things on my to do list possibly include cruising the atlantic, trans siberian express, travelling around the USA and Europe (again! haha)

Well if anyone is interested drop me a line though I of course I would want to get to know you first obviously and online to begin with,

C


----------



## oldtimer (10 Jan 2007)

You mention Barcelona above. Have a look at  the travel department - they are doing a singles friendly there on Oct week-end - 4* hotel, trips etc for around €300


----------



## Henny Penny (10 Jan 2007)

Hi Rebecca
I have two good friends who are independent travellers. 

One is a married mother of 2 - she and her husband go on separate holidays each year for a week ... he goes to the jazz festival or hill walking and she goes to connemara.

Another friend of mine is in her 60s and has recently separated from her partner ....  and found a whole new lease of life. She went to sweeden last year on her holidays and met interesting people and saw interesting things. This year she's going on a cruise to the artic circle ... 

I would say go for it ... if there is somewhere you've always wanted to go, then go. A word of caution would be to avoid north Africa/Turkey as a solo female.

Good luck and happy hols.

PS: The holiday world show is on at the end of Jan ... it might be worth a look.


----------



## colc1 (10 Jan 2007)

Yeah I might have to take a trip to that show!


----------



## MonkeyMagic2 (10 Jan 2007)

This thread started mid 2004, I presume the OP has probably circled the world 50 times by now!


----------



## ragazza (10 Jan 2007)

Hi MissRibena,

like you I have done action packed travelling on my own which was fine, but its a little bit different if its just a relaxing sun holiday.

Last summer I had booked 5 days away, and at the last minute my friend couldnt go, so I went alone. I was fine with it, but there were a couple of downsides:
 - people I'd meet, making a big thing of it  - e.g. saying "you're here on your OWN" in a disbelieving tone!
 - when relaxing happily in the hotel by the pool on my own with a glass of wine in hand, other single people seemed to think they had free licence to come over and chat lengthily / drag their loungers over to sunbathe with me, etc, just because I was on my own!
 - felt a big awkward in restaurants which were full of groups of holoday makers.

Having said that, I'm delighted I went - the freedom to do what you want, when you want is great! I'll definitely do it again this summer if I fancy a few days away, and no-one is available.
I'd say book a nice hotel if you can (like a spa) so you feel a bit pampered, and therefore enjoy the time more.

If you do want company, there are lots of groups that organise holidays for singletons. Or lots of solo travellers go on sport holidays with Nielsson, Mark Warner etc.

Hope you enjoy the hols anyway!


----------



## colc1 (10 Jan 2007)

ragazza said:


> - people I'd meet, making a big thing of it - e.g. saying "you're here on your OWN" in a disbelieving tone!
> 
> - felt a big awkward in restaurants which were full of groups of holoday makers.


 
I think the first one above is the worst people assume you're some kind of freak or billy-no-mates and are in a way understandably weary of you, though they dont need to be.  In restaurants eating by yourself is a bit uncomfortable too.  Last year I went away for nearly a month so obviously mates couldnt all take as long but I sure as hell wasnt going to give up my soon to be traditional near month off in summer!    Hence why I am wondering if other people are in the same boat or looking for travel companions, dont worry I dont bite (unless you want me to! haha)


----------



## lilylou (24 Jan 2008)

Has anyone ever gone on a Travel Department holiday? A work colleague told me about them but I don't really want to admit to people in work that I have noone to go away with (I'm the last single girl in my group of friends) what I really want to know is would there be many solo travellers on these holidays, I'd hate to be the only person on my own. I'm not even sure if I'm brave enough to go away alone, but I hate the thought of having no holiday


----------



## gnubbit (24 Jan 2008)

Hi!

I don't think there's any big deal going away alone.  Two of my best holidays ever were by myself.  The first was backpacking around Greece by myself and I was perfectly safe (although some of the men were a bit persistent).  I often met up with people doing something similar.  The great thing was being able to do whatever I liked when I wanted - my friends were all into beaches and I'm more into doing stuff so I didn't want to holiday with them.  

The second time I went with a group called Explore Worldwide - expensive but worth it.  I was part of a small group; a couple and 4 solo travellers of mixed ages.  It was absolutely brilliant and romance blossomed between 2 of the singles! It was just really friendly and laidback with opportunities to get a bit of quiet time alone if you wanted it.

G


----------



## lilylou (24 Jan 2008)

Ah thanks for that, the funny thing is I actually travelled in Australia on my own for a month, but it just happened when my friend backed out so I hadn't planned it and had no time to worry about it, but In Australia there are so many people travelling alone that I wasn't bothered by it, plus everyone tends to take the same route so I kept bumping into the same people everywhere I went. 
I guess I'm just a bit worried about not meeting anyone as I'm a bit shy. But I know what you mean about not wanting to lie on a beach all day to be honest I'd rather do stuff on holidays so even if my friends were all single I probably wouldn't want to go away with them anyway!!


----------



## gnubbit (24 Jan 2008)

Ah if you did a month in Australia I'm sure you'll have no problems!  Just look on it as an opportunity to indulge your every whim and spoil yourself with no interference


----------



## so-crates (26 Jan 2008)

I generally travel alone, and have only had one uncomfortable incident which was easily handled. I don't as a rule go on package type holidays so I am usually travelling entirely to suit my own whims. I think the best way to do it though, is to try and organise to meet some people en route, two weeks entirely in your own company can be a bit lonely, but a few days in the middle with someone to catch up with makes it worthwhile, especially if you are in a country where you speak little or none of the language. Maybe Colc1 you should try finding some people to intersect holidays with! I would love to manage a near month off a summer but I am usually lucky to get two weeks at one go!!


----------



## Perplexed (26 Jan 2008)

lilylou said:


> Has anyone ever gone on a Travel Department holiday? A work colleague told me about them but I don't really want to admit to people in work that I have noone to go away with (I'm the last single girl in my group of friends) what I really want to know is would there be many solo travellers on these holidays, I'd hate to be the only person on my own. I'm not even sure if I'm brave enough to go away alone, but I hate the thought of having no holiday



I've never gone with the Travel Department. I find their tours a bit restrictive. Also depending on your age they do tend to market themselves more towards the "empty nest" age group.

I've gone away alone several times. I'm just not interested into the usual package hols where you just toast yourself all day & then stay out half the night.

I either go to a city & do a lot of tours from there. Look up Viator & you'll get ideas as to what type of thing you can do. This gives you the advantage of doing things with a group & also you're not stuck with them all the time. I've also gone on group trips with www.insightvacations.com  You can book these through CIE tours or it's much cheaper to book direct & then book your own flights.
Contrary to popular conception they're not all made up of old fogies! You get a very mixed bag of people & ages & the one thing that everyone has in common is an interest in travel & seeing interesting places.
Also you make friends from all over the world. I met up with one girl in Auckland that I'd met on a tour of Spain, Portugal & Morocco. She was great & took me sightseeing for my few days there.

As for dining alone. Get a good book ! You don't look near as much alone if you've your head stuck in a book. You look more like a business person. Also when I travel alone I find people always talk to you, especially other solo travellers. 

There are advantages to doing & seeing exactly what you want to without having to fall in with the wishes of others.

lilylou if you travelled in Australia for a month, why on earth are you nervous now ?You've proved you can do it & enjoy it. Go for it there's nothing to lose !


----------



## redchariot (26 Jan 2008)

I travel alone a far bit and I have found the best way is to join up a reputabe tour group like Exodus, GAP or Explore. You meet up a lot of interesting people; the one time I went on a tour with a friend, I found that we spent more time together and never really mingled with other people.

I think a group tour is ideal if you are going to a stange country on your own.


----------



## Shiraz (28 Jan 2008)

Hi,

my parents are just back from a holiday in Madeira with the Travel Department. They are 78, and most people on the trip were a similar age. There were 4 single women - one in her 30s, one in 40s, and 2 in 50s. So it seems very definitely geared towards the older crowd.

If you want a younger crowd, go with Exodus, Explore, Journey Latin America, Imaginative Traveller, Tucan Travel, Intrepid Travel etc. I have been on a few of those, since like many others, my friends like to lie on the beach and I like to see new cultures. They have the advantage that you can pick practically country in the world and have someone to go with, but they are not ideal, since you are herded around in a group and are stuck with the crowd whether you get on with them or not.
I'm shortly about to head off on my own for 4 months, and a bit nervous, but am hoping I wont get bored of my own company!! 

Shiraz.


----------



## ms daisy (16 May 2008)

I would second the recommendation for Intrepid Travel. Like some posters who have posted previously I was a bit apprehensive going on holidays alone so last year I decided to look up Intrepid Travel, having heard it mentioned on "No Frontiers". The Intrepid website has a fantastic selection of tours worldwide and I eventually booked a tour in Thailand. Have to say it was one of the best holidays I've ever taken and I particularly liked the ethos of the Intrepid trips which tries to give a flavour of the local culture. We also got to stay in some amazing places (as part of the trip we camped on an island, which was a National park, in the Andaman sea and had the whole island to ourselves) which I don't think I would have found on my own. Luckily the group I travelled with was great and we all got along very well for the two weeks. Our guide, in particular, was excellent. Very knowledgable and organised and she took the stress out of travelling through some pretty remote areas.

Was was bit strange arriving in Bangkok on my own but having travelled with Intrepid once would have no hesitation in booking another trip with them (no affiliation with the company other than being a satisfied customer)


----------



## sue_flaherty (24 Mar 2009)

lilylou said:


> Has anyone ever gone on a Travel Department holiday? A work colleague told me about them but I don't really want to admit to people in work that I have noone to go away with (I'm the last single girl in my group of friends) what I really want to know is would there be many solo travellers on these holidays, I'd hate to be the only person on my own. I'm not even sure if I'm brave enough to go away alone, but I hate the thought of having no holiday


 

I have gone on a few tour types holidays on my own - mainly because they have been to places I want to see and no-one else wants to go - do some go on other holidays with friends. Was that I wanted to go on some long haul trips and took the plunge to go and havne't regreeted any of them.  All so far have been with Slatterys travel but am going on a travel department one this September to Boston and new england


----------



## Flarp! (8 May 2009)

I went to Scotland by myself last summer on a hill walking holiday with Ramblers Countrywide Tours. Got to stay in a lovely hotel where the entire group were based. Loads of other single folk, of all ages from late 20s up to mid 60s. Everyone was really friendly - we would all eat together every evening so loneliness wasn't an option. Great fun, I would definitely do it again.

Here's a link:http://www.ramblerscountrywide.co.uk/Default.aspx


----------



## sfag (8 May 2009)

Went to Mykonos on my todd before. Made new friends. Noticed single women there.  Its upmarket and friendly and very busy + hot from june 1st onwards when everywhere else is quiet. 
Very safe. No here we go brigade to hassle you. Expensive and cosomopolitian. Gorgeous town


----------

